# Forum Upgrade Tonight



## horseUSA (Dec 27, 2005)

The forum will be upgraded tonight around 10pm EST, this process should take no more than 15 minutes if all goes well. During the time period 10:00-10:15 pm EST the server and site will be down. This will be needed to make sure that no data is lost in the upgrade.

Thanks
Aircraft of World War II


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 27, 2005)

Completed, longer than expected. Still working on some small bugs and issues. Please post any problems you notice.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey, I'm blue! 

Seriously though, avatars don't appear to be enabled and everyones user name appears twice, with [/b], ')" in the middle. We also seem to have lost the spell check feature.


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok, I forgot to transfer avatars will do that, and setup the spell checking. And the colors we will work on that! I was pink originally


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't suppose you could set-up the spell check with British as well as American English, eh?


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 27, 2005)

like colour vs color


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, that.


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 27, 2005)

spell checker install, currently it is set to default spell check message


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

i like the new colours for our names for rank.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2005)

I actually kinda like it too. Bright blue beats puke green, in my opinion.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes it would, I like the new colours as well. All seems wella nd I haven't noticed any problems (yet).


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

There are no names under the last post column in search mode....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/search.php?search_id=newposts


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

Also, there is no quote tab under the quick reply area...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

you can't sort the memberlist either........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

Noticed that one Les (the first one). Lanc I can sort the memberlist perfectly well, no problems with it for me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2005)

Ah no, change!  The number of pictures posted has gone too, and so have the flags and locations...

Also, all the different shade blues seem a bit too monotonous for our names.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 28, 2005)

I dislike the colors of names. Could it be less bright, please?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

This is better... 8)


----------

